# I95 First Nor'easter/ with some tropical aspects?



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey you crazy plow people, looks like our first Nor'easter is on its way! Early Nor'Easter's are a good sign for winter! Looks Like a low pressure will come up the coast thursday night which will spread heavy rain /wind from D.C. to Boston!

Hr60 GFS http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/fp0_060.shtml

hr 66 http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/fp0_060.shtml

If you cut grass on thursday/friday on the east coast, move the lawns up one day! I will be doing this, as the weekend will be a total wash out!

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/fp0_102.shtml

Hr 102 is very interesting as a tropical system will be forming south of new england, many models have this coming on shore around Long island as a tropical storm! This would be around the Saturday afternoon time frame. This is a possibility, but my gut tells me it will go wide right! It may enhance rain in southern new england saturday night!

The nam model only goes out 84 hrs http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/nam/12/fp0_084.shtml
But you can see the tropical system about 300 miles south of Long island, on that path it would cross over!

This is a very tricky forecast and i will have updates, here is a post from a forecast from accuweather!

Take out the GFS and we have a good consensus [amongst the major models] on a hit near NYC... but until these players take the field it's not something yet to hang our hat on. I will say that again there are some interesting parameters for intensification there, including very warm water water off the mid-Atlantic coast, and that is why you see the hurricane models deepening this thing so much (sub-960 mb pressures on some runs). But... Hanna taught me to wait until we get away from Hispaniola, and that I will do.

Thanks,Tim:waving:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

way to keep on top of things keep us up to date. thanks


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Np gkm......going to be a rainy weekend!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I will have a update tonight!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Tim. think i should get the plow ready? or the squeegy?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;589590 said:


> Thanks Tim. think i should get the plow ready? or the squeegy?


Go squeegy, perhaps some sleet mix in!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wed morning update:


Good old fashion nor'easter coming up the coast, wash out from thursday-sunday! Pre-pare for heavy rain, wind , and costal flooding! I will have more updates late tonight, as i have work all day and school tonight!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you saying this could be a October Snow Storm?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

who cares about the "mad man henry " we got the "mad man TIMBO" LOL ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;589976 said:


> Are you saying this could be a October Snow Storm?


Funny you bring that up gv, perhaps the cold shot next week might lead to some wet flakes. A little to early for a october 2006, but perhaps some flakes for you!



mike psd;589979 said:


> who cares about the "mad man henry " we got the "mad man TIMBO" LOL ussmileyflag


Thanks Mike!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Final call on the storm!

Rain starts from south to north on thursday, expect heavy rain to fall from thursday night to friday afternoon. Expect scattered shower threw the weekend! 1-4 inches of rain!



Winds will gust to 30-40 mph along the coast, minor coastal flooding is possible!



First nor'easter of the year enjoy it, hopefully we can get a ton of snow nor'easters this winter!xysport


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im going to spray Fluid Film all along the east coast so the noreasters slip away and head to chicago!! I bet GV will help too!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;590351 said:


> Im going to spray Fluid Film all along the east coast so the noreasters slip away and head to chicago!! I bet GV will help too!


NO snow for you Doug, u had enough last year!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

On the way home today i stop to get dinner by the water. I took this shot of the truck and trailer, left the other mowers home. My lawn is not that big! Normaly you can see the city in this shot. The water also had some nice white caps on it!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

are the rear tires on the trailer more bald then the front? looks like the tounge is a little low


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;591179 said:


> are the rear tires on the trailer more bald then the front? looks like the tounge is a little low


Nah they are good! It might be a dip in the pavement or my trailer hitch sits low! Plus all the weight is upfront!


----------

